# Buckfast bees, Monticola bees and Greek bees.



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*thanks for posting this*

it makes excellent reading...there is a movie about Brother Adam's hunt for the Monticola bee called 'The Monk & the Honeybee' I think you would really enjoy it. Thanks again - Danno


----------

